# Paul Washer - The Purpose of Marriage is to Conform You to the Image of Christ - wit



## Mayflower (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent message from Paul Washer, when he was in the Netherlands:

The Purpose of Marriage is to Conform You to the Image of Christ - with Dutch Translation 

SermonAudio.com - The Purpose of Marriage


----------

